# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ξένα πλοία - Foreign Ferries >  Ile de Beaute [Beau, Cyrnos]

## Apostolos

Για να μην με κατηγωρούν ότι προωθώ μόνο Ασιατικά ας παραθέσουμε το όμορφο πλοίο σε όνομα και σχέδιο Ile de Beaute της Γαλλικής SNCM. To πλοιο ειναι προς πώληση εδώ και λίγο καιρό και έχει προσαρμοστεί πλήρως με τα Stockholm regulations
Θα αρέσει σε πολλούς γιατι έχει στύλ, χώρους, ταχύτητα, δυνατά προπελάκια και πολύ ντουμάνι!!!

ILE2.jpg

ILE1.jpg

ILE.jpg

----------


## nippon

θα αξιζε να το ειχαμε εδω...Ομορφο σκαρι με γαλλικη φινετσα..

----------


## Tsikalos

Συμφωνώ...

----------


## gpap2006

Σε ποια γραμμη δραστηριοποιειται το βαπορι?

----------


## Apostolos

Σ αυτήν που θα πάει ο Βενιζέλος Μασσαλία - Τυνησία και Αλγέρι

----------


## τοξοτης

*Vessel Identification * 
  Name:  Ile De Beaute
  IMO:    7715379
  Flag:     France
  MMSI: 227189000
  Callsign:            FNKA
  Former name(s):
  - Cyrnos (Until 1990)

*Technical Data          * 
  Vessel type:      Ro-ro/passenger Ship
  Gross tonnage:  20,564 tons
  Summer DWT: 3,450 tons
  Length: 144 m
  Beam:   26 m
  Draught:           5.2 m

*Additional Information          * 
  Home port:       Marseille
  Class society:    Bureau Veritas
  Build year:        1979
  Builder*:           Chantier Dubigeon Normandie
  Nantes Saint Nazaire, France
  Owner: Sncm - Marseille, France

  Manager:          Sncm - Marseille, France

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...php?lid=463655

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...t%C3%A9_03.JPG

----------

